# Urgent! Please help these AZ dogs!



## ellieandbennie.com (Feb 8, 2009)

Please help these sweet dogs find the great homes that they deserve! A rescue group in the Phoenix area must find homes for these dogs right away! Please help by spreading the word to everyone you know! Please contact [email protected] or www.myspace.com/seniorpetadoptions.


Thank you so much for your help!! Photos of dogs can be seen at ellieandbennie.com in the "In Need of Forever Home" section.


----------

